

Ask HN: What are you teaching your 2 year old? - tmaly

What are you teaching your two year old in this modern era?
======
Peroni
* How to use a toilet appropriately.

* How to brush their own teeth.

* How to dress themselves.

~~~
tmaly
brushing teeth and toilet are a real challenge. What tips can you offer?

